
2 Wall Street banks made millions selling the collapsing shares of MoviePass' co - kgwgk
https://www.businessinsider.com/wall-street-banks-made-millions-in-fees-selling-collapsing-moviepass-shares-2018-8
======
tomwink
Can this company come back?

